# New Odd Project Needs Help



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DrDawson said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm new to the site and I am really enjoying reading of all the great ideas here.
> What brings me here is a new project and no experience or knowledge of electric mobility. I don't want to give away too much info as to what my project will actually be when completed so please bare with me.
> Basically it will be a strange buggy or cart that will have two front 33" tires about 12" wide, weighing maybe70 lbs each and one or two smaller tires in the rear depending on the drive system determined to work best.
> ...


Hi DrDaw,

Sounds like an EV to me. Read over this http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669&redir_from=668 You'll need a motor, controller and gearbox for each powered wheel. Can share battery pack. Info section should guide you to size the components. Then you get to shop around and design your system.

Have fun 

major


----------

